# Anyone tried a Big Fat Dummy yet ?



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I emailed Surly last year asking about a Fat Dummy but they kept quiet about having one on the drawing board. Anyway, I'm excited to see they made it fully fat. . I'm hoping to get ride impressions ect. 
Thanks . 
Glen.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't wait to get one. Going to buy a frameset without riding it. I have faith.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> I can't wait to get one. Going to buy a frameset without riding it. I have faith.


I think your faith is well placed.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I guess I dont have my notifications synced to my email correctly. 
I'm wondering what the chances a shop in Anchorage will have one in I could look at or test ride some time. 
Also, I wonder if they use the same bottom bracket that the Ice Cream Truck does?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I guess I dont have my notifications synced to my email correctly.
> I'm wondering what the chances a shop in Anchorage will have one in I could look at or test ride some time.
> Also, I wonder if they use the same bottom bracket that the Ice Cream Truck does?


It's threaded. Thank God.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Can you run a triple crank on the BFD?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

demondan said:


> Can you run a triple crank on the BFD?


I believe it has a 100mm bottom bracket. The ONLY bikes I've seen with 100mm bottom brackets and triple cranksets are cheap, chinese bikes. I'd rather run an OD with two rings. I'm most likely building mine with a single and an 11 speed cassette.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

demondan said:


> Can you run a triple crank on the BFD?


You can probably use one of the "standard" fat cranks from Race Face, the 24mm spindle 104/64 bcd x-type variety. No limitations on chainring size according to the Surly BFD page. If you can push that pedal with the big 42-44 ring, you got some demon legs dan...


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

I still like big chain rings.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's ok man, I just don't think I personally would spend much time on the big ring, but if you can do it then you go on with yo' bad self!


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

demondan said:


> Can you run a triple crank on the BFD?


I suspect no. 
https://surlybikes.com/uploads/blog/SURLY_BIG_FAT_DUMMY_DRIVETRAIN_CHART.jpg

More info here: Introducing Big Fat Dummy | Blog | Surly Bikes

Chainline on the Big Fat Dummy is 76mm. My frameset is on-order. I'll be running a Turbine Cinch cranks (for 170mm rear) with a single, reversed 28T direct-fit chainring, and a SRAM 11-speed cassette/rear derailleur. Chainline should be excellent per the information on the RaceFace site.

Craig


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anybody actually got to try the Fat Dummy? I ordered a medium, as that's what my regular Dummy is. However, I started comparing the geometry to my BD and a couple other bikes I have and it seems like I might be better off to go with a small? It seems strange for me to have a small, as I'm 5'9" (but do have short inseam of 30cm). Hoping somebody could help me out so I don't end up with the wrong size. Cheers


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I rode one when they launched it with a adult on the back of it. I rode a medium, I ride a medium Ogre but would probably fit better on a large with a 32in inseam. The bike is a lot of fun and rides more like a standard mountain bike than a longtail fat bike.

I'd say size up if you're over, the bike I think will be more comfortable. I plan to size up to a large Ogre when the new frameset is released.

As for the crankset, I heard the best you can do is a Mr. Whirly with a 2x system and not a 3x system. I think the big chainring is going to be too far out for the upper limit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bumping this thread to ask a BFD question. Is there a wide loader solution for the BFD from Surly, Xtra or a 3rd party vendor? I kind of dig the 29+ potential of a BFD, but without wide loaders it just is too limited for cargo hauling.


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

vikb said:


> Bumping this thread to ask a BFD question. Is there a wide loader solution for the BFD from Surly, Xtra or a 3rd party vendor? I kind of dig the 29+ potential of a BFD, but without wide loaders it just is too limited for cargo hauling.


 When I got my BFD I recall finding that some Swagelok tubing that would fit and could be easily bent but I never did it. My buddy Jeremy rides without wide loaders carrying a lot of groceries. I enjoyed the wide loaders on my BD but I've never felt the need on the BFD.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

vikb said:


> Bumping this thread to ask a BFD question. Is there a wide loader solution for the BFD from Surly, Xtra or a 3rd party vendor? I kind of dig the 29+ potential of a BFD, but without wide loaders it just is too limited for cargo hauling.


Nope. DIY is the only option I have found to date. I bought both some thin-walled 22.2mm 4130 tubing, as well as some 6061 aluminum for such projects. A wide loader/running board set-up would be pretty straight forward. I may use my straight tubing with a blank long board (skateboard) deck attached to it. Not sure yet.

That said, the fit of the 22.2mm (7/8") tubing in the frame is a bit sloppy. I'm not sure if this is just a BFD thing, or if the BDs are the same way. I tried both the tubing I bought, along with pieces from Xtracycle, and the fit was consistent. If I remember correctly, the ID of the frame holes measured 0.905" or similar (vs. the 0.875 accessory tubing).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I think I am just going to get a cargo trailer for my Surly Krampus 29+ bike. I don't need offroad cargo hauling capability.


----------

